# Topics > Books >  Book "The Age of AI: And Our Human Future", by Henry A Kissinger, Eric Schmidt, Daniel Huttenlocher, 2021

## Airicist2

Book "The Age of AI: And Our Human Future", Henry A Kissinger, Eric Schmidt, Daniel Huttenlocher, 2021 on Amazon

"The Age of AI : And Our Human Future" on Book Depository

----------


## Airicist2

Article "The age of AI-ism"

January 13, 2022

----------

